# Searching for Hunting Land for 2016



## fishingdad (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm looking for a relatively small parcel of hunting land to lease for the 2016 season, within an hour or so of Walton County.  Deer, turkey, small game.  Primarily for me, on occasion my wife, daughters, or dad may join me, so it doesn't have to be huge.  I really would love to get them all out there hunting more, but I'm just nervous on public land where I've been hunting.  Looking for something VERY reasonable price wise.  
I see a few other guys in the same general area looking for something similar, so if any of you find something large enough and would be interested in partnering in the lease let me know.  Not really interested in a club per se, but I'd definitely join a lease to keep the price low.


----------



## fishingdad (Feb 12, 2016)

Just want to bump this to the top.  Looks like there are tons of people looking with little response.  Anybody got any good suggestions on how to go about finding what I'm looking for?


----------



## 280bst (Feb 12, 2016)

Network that's what I'm doing got a real good prospect just by asking somebody I know at Home Depot got another one at the barber shop ask any body you know some thing will come up sooner or later Good Luck


----------



## fishingdad (Feb 24, 2016)




----------

